# LR Mobile not Showing Images



## 4 Pete's Sake (Feb 21, 2021)

Using Android-based Samsung, images are not showing on LR Mobile from LR Cloud Web.  The image count is the same between LR Mobile and LR Cloud and LR Mobile says everything is synced. I have logged out of the LR Mobile account, restarted the phone and logged back in hoping this might allow the images to appear.  In LR Mobile if I click on a "blank space" in an album/folder the images will always  appear.  Thoughts please.  Thanks. Pete


----------



## 4 Pete's Sake (Feb 21, 2021)

Solved my own problem.  I deleted the app and reloaded it onto the phone.  Everything synced and images appear.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks for sharing the solution!


----------

